# 1.4L vs 1.8L Injen intake HELP!!



## RickyT (Feb 6, 2012)

And if they did send me the wrong one, if someone can help me, I will probably get a refund and order through someone on here once I get my money back. I am very, very upset and disappointed as I have waited all week to install my new toy and now I can't. So, Amazon has officially lost my business if I am correct in my assumption and I am not just an idiot who cant figure out how to install a CAI.


----------

